# Northern Jersey 2/26/07



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are a few good action pics. It was not powdery but a little wet. Was an ok push and fun got to do a few extra lots because this other guy in town had a crap load of accounts. payup  :bluebounc


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here in West Milford it was almost a waste to use my plow, but I wanted to play!


Zack


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

wut ? it snowed in northen nj ? man i am here in monmouth and all we got is dusting then it got washed away by the rain :crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea we got about 3 inches, well under the 6-8 they said.:realmad:


----------



## Whip (Feb 27, 2005)

JeepPlow18;378560 said:


> Yea we got about 3 inches, well under the 6-8 they said.:realmad:


To which I am certainly glad as that would have been one heavy, nasty mess to deal with.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes it would have been a big mess with temps hovering at 33-34 degrees.


----------

